# Which GPU to opt for?



## Desmond (Sep 30, 2008)

I am unable to make my mind as to which GPU to opt for? Should I in for a 8800 or a 9600. Which is a more better option?
My budget is about 10000 Rs. with some minor incrementation possible.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Sep 30, 2008)

One word, HD4850


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 30, 2008)

U n nVidia fanboy or u were knocked out cold for a really long long time.
Here's the list with the performance in ascending:

9600GT @ 6k
8800GT @ 8.5k
9800GT @ 7.5k
....
HD 4850 @ 9.5k(best ever, beats 8800ULTRA, happy now?)


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 30, 2008)

The truth is :

Palit HD4850 @ 9.7k...

No more options u have...Just pick this...


----------



## Desmond (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Its been a long time indeed since I have read digit. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 26, 2008)

Errrr....Guys,

The Palit HD 4850 does'nt seem to be available at my place....The options I have are XpertVision and Sapphire. Which among these is better?


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 26, 2008)

Go for sapphire


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 26, 2008)

See the price. Then the specs (core speed, memory speed).


----------



## Desmond (Oct 26, 2008)

Is it really good??


----------



## toofan (Oct 26, 2008)

Why don't you order the Palit online from www.theitwares.com. Or you can travel to next big city or you can ask your dealer to arrange for one. bec palit HD4850 is better then the other two.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 26, 2008)

Go for XperVision HD4850.
It's got a higher memory clock, and a better cooler design.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 28, 2008)

ANd it costs the lowest, ~9.5k
WHile Sapphire, well jus' check here:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=923821#post923821


----------



## toofan (Oct 28, 2008)

sapphire has some heating problems in past with HD 4850 so check this before buying. Palit's one are cool and .........


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 30, 2008)

U said the opposite^^^ Palit *"HAD"* some heating probs, but no longer!


----------



## desiibond (Oct 30, 2008)

I think all the manufacturer upgraded their h/w to keep the GP cool. Go for HD4850. Sapphire or Palit.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 30, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the difference between a Palit HD4850 and a Palit HD4850 Sonic?

Also, do these ITwares guys ship to Nagpur?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 22, 2008)

One more doubt, My board is the Asus P5GC-MX/1333, will it support the XpertVision HD 4850 I am about to get?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 22, 2008)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference between a Palit HD4850 and a Palit HD4850 Sonic?
> 
> Also, do these ITwares guys ship to Nagpur?




Dont opt for Sonic , palit HD 4850 is more than enough u can manually overclock


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 22, 2008)

SONIC has better COOLING^^^


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

Go for Sapphire if its between Xpert Vision and Sapphire.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 22, 2008)

ya sapphire ! nice choice


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2008)

abhi tak to le bhi liya hoga. phir bhi palit ka hee lena.


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 23, 2008)

Are MSI & ASUS  4850 HD good?

In my city i am only getting these.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 23, 2008)

MSI-R HD 4850 is a cool model , which performs cooling solution like palit 

*img370.imageshack.us/img370/6492/msivl5.jpg
*img370.imageshack.us/img370/msivl5.jpg/1/w1600.png


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 23, 2008)

DON't DO THAT AGAIN!~^^^

Pata hai kitna chota pic hai(bh******)


----------



## Sathish (Nov 23, 2008)

recently i bought this card for 11+k .in chennai
Go to HD 4850.. 
Never see other than HD4850.
worthy buying..and amazing performance.. jut search the term "HD4850" in Digit forum/google blogs.. it wil tell everything you want..


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2008)

Khud Card isse chota hoga.

Waise MSI ka cool to hai par mehanga bhi hai. Palit ka 9500 tak mein mil jayega.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> Khud Card isse chota hoga.
> 
> Waise MSI ka cool to hai par mehanga bhi hai. Palit ka 9500 tak mein mil jayega.



Actually Palit's runs cooler than MSI's.


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 23, 2008)

so guys msi or asus?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

^Out of that two... ASUS I had say.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 23, 2008)

go for* PALIT or MSI *


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 23, 2008)

damngoodman999 said:


> MSI-R HD 4850 is a cool model , which performs cooling solution like palit


 @ damngoodman

Please please please learn using thumbnails in the post.If you dont know it dont go pasting urls here.

 Right now there is no other GPU than 4850 that screams the sentence,"Value for money ".
  And with Budget of 10,000 you may as well save some money.
  The Palit one has a better heat sink.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 23, 2008)

freshseasons said:


> @ damngoodman
> 
> Please please please learn using thumbnails in the post.If you dont know it dont go pasting urls here.
> 
> ...




My Bad sorry


----------



## Desmond (Nov 24, 2008)

I am getting a XpertVision HD 4850, how much SMPS would I require (minimum) to get optimal performance?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

^CM EP500W depending on the rest of the config. I highly suggest Corsair VX450W (delivers more than CM EP500W!).


----------



## Desmond (Nov 24, 2008)

^^I got an Intex 450W. Will Suffice??


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

^^Rest of the config.... well leave it, it wont suffice. You need a better PSU. If you are looking for something cheap, get the CM EP500W.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 24, 2008)

^^How much will it cost?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

2.8k


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 24, 2008)

go for Cooler Master 600watts that will do more than corsair vx450 

CM 600 watts EXTREME POWER -> 3.4k/- Rs 600 more than 500watts


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

^lol... thanks for the luaghs.


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 26, 2008)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I am getting a XpertVision HD 4850, how much SMPS would I require (minimum) to get optimal performance?



Ur take from any of these:
CM500EP @ 2.5k
CM600W @ 3.6k(AFAIK)
CorsairVX450W @ 3.9k


----------



## Desmond (Dec 24, 2008)

Got a Sapphire HD 4850, runs fine on base system. My board is Asus P5GC-MX/1333, what should I upgrade first, MB or SMPS.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 24, 2008)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Got a Sapphire HD 4850, runs fine on base system. My board is Asus P5GC-MX/1333, what should I upgrade first, MB or SMPS.



First get a Corsair VX450W then get a good mobo like the MSI P45 Neo-F. Coz if you upgrade mobo first then you will need a good power supply too.


----------

